# Grape vines



## Wood Scrounge (Feb 28, 2009)

I was forced to move several grape vines today due to some construction. I dug the root balls as big and as deep as I could (3' W X ~3' deep) in frozen ground. I dug the new holes almost 2X the size of the root ball and back filled the extra with a mix of peet and topsoil. I added some slow release fertilizer, my question is with the ground frozen should I be watering now or wait until the ground thaws, and what are the odds they are going to make it?? Thanks in advance.


----------



## pcarborist (Mar 1, 2009)

If the ground is frozen, the plants are dormant. So no, you don't have to water.


----------



## dafunk (Mar 1, 2009)

do you think it was necessary to add fertilizer even if it is a slow release? was your soil lacking in nutrients?


----------



## Caz (Mar 1, 2009)

Yes, water them to settle the soil in and eliminate air pockets. 
They should be fine : )


----------



## Wood Scrounge (Mar 1, 2009)

dafunk said:


> do you think it was necessary to add fertilizer even if it is a slow release? was your soil lacking in nutrients?



Not 100%, this was an emergency procedure, I had very little notice. I just wanted to help ensure success


----------



## Urbicide (Mar 2, 2009)

I am doing battle with wild grape vines trying to clear them out of my woods. They are pretty tough to kill. They do need a lot of sun light to survive.


----------



## Wood Scrounge (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm not hopeful, some of the vines that did not get moved have buds already the ones that were moved nothing.


----------



## Urban Forester (Mar 19, 2009)

Wood Scrounge said:


> I dug the root balls as big and as deep as I could (3' W X ~3' deep) in frozen ground. I dug the new holes almost 2X the size of the root ball and back filled the extra with a mix of peet and topsoil...



Judging from the effort you put into and the above description, you did as much as you could. I think they should make it. As another poster said they're pretty tough to kill.


----------



## CaveSaw (Apr 7, 2009)

*Vines*

They are tough to kill. If these rootings don't take you still might get away with planting a cutting from the leftover vine when it warms up. If there's enough to spare you might take a 15-18 inch branch now, wrap it, bury it, and then plant it beside your vines once it warms up. That would give you an insurance policy on the plant.


----------



## Wood Scrounge (Apr 14, 2009)

Wood Scrounge said:


> I'm not hopeful, some of the vines that did not get moved have buds already the ones that were moved nothing.



I think they are going to make it, they now have buds, they seem to be about 2 weeks behind the ones that were not moved.


----------



## dingeryote (Apr 15, 2009)

I have the :censored: things growing between my Bluberry bushes.
I hate them!! 

I cut the vines, paint the cuts with evil stuff, pull them out of the ground and burn them, spray them with Velpar, and gromoxymine, and then go back to cutting vines.. it's an annual cycle.

Trust me. If those vines die, they were already DEAD when you transplanted them.

If you're worried, cut a couple 2' sections of vine, and drop one end of the cuttings into a bucket of water and wait. 

Grape vines inspired the movie "Day of the triffids".

If you accidentally killed yours, You can come and acidently kill all of mine!! LOL!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Wood Scrounge (Apr 15, 2009)

dingeryote said:


> I have the :censored: things growing between my Bluberry bushes.
> I hate them!!
> 
> I cut the vines, paint the cuts with evil stuff, pull them out of the ground and burn them, spray them with Velpar, and gromoxymine, and then go back to cutting vines.. it's an annual cycle.
> ...



Tell me how you really feel about em. LOL!


----------



## KD57 (Apr 15, 2009)

Your moving grape vines? That's like wanting to move poison ivy.


----------



## Wood Scrounge (Apr 15, 2009)

KD57 said:


> Your moving grape vines? That's like wanting to move poison ivy.



LOL, these are really good grapes for juicing and making wine.


----------



## Urbicide (Apr 15, 2009)

KD57 said:


> Your moving grape vines? That's like wanting to move poison ivy.



I think poison ivy is easier to kill.


----------



## dingeryote (Apr 15, 2009)

Urbicide said:


> I think poison ivy is easier to kill.



It is. Crossbow and some velpar and it's done.Hack it out 2 weeks later.

Grapevine that gets sprayed, chopped up and tilled under, just grows back after it's dead.

Grapevine is the Zombie of the plant world.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## KD57 (Apr 16, 2009)

We used to smoke it when we were kids, lol.


----------



## hokiewheeler (May 3, 2009)

Grape vines will root from cuttings, or they will root by just placing the vine in contact with the ground. One way of propagating them is by taking a section of vine and burying a portion of it, then digging that out the following spring and planting it. Grape vines are hardy, but production of fruit requires a lot of effort and management that would make you think otherwise. The type that grow wild and don't fruit are pure evil though. I like tordon rtu and cutting them at the base. Just leave them hanging to die or pull them down and burn em.


----------



## CaveSaw (May 3, 2009)

*Layering*

If you want another one near an existing vine you can make another one by a technique called layering. In the fall/winter, take a long cane that you might otherwise prune away and stick it in the ground, still connected to the source vine. If it's long enough put a bend in the ground and have the end come up where you want it. If you don't have enough vine you can even poke the end in the ground pointed down. It will root. The next year, cut it off from the source vine and stake it up at its new site. You'd think it wouldn't work 'backwards' but it does. This lets you get production at least a year ahead of what you'd get from a cutting or rooting. It's the preferred way to get another vine going after a car plows into your vineyard and takes out a couple of vines.


----------



## Wood Scrounge (May 8, 2009)

hokiewheeler said:


> Grape vines will root from cuttings, or they will root by just placing the vine in contact with the ground. One way of propagating them is by taking a section of vine and burying a portion of it, then digging that out the following spring and planting it. Grape vines are hardy, but production of fruit requires a lot of effort and management that would make you think otherwise. The type that grow wild and don't fruit are pure evil though. I like tordon rtu and cutting them at the base. Just leave them hanging to die or pull them down and burn em.




I am going to do some experimenting with some diff rent propagation techniques this year. I have 3 seedless Thompson and 3 seedless concord vines and 8 Freisa (wine) vines. I get about 20 lbs of wine grapes but I need about 30 lbs so another 4 vines ought to do it.


----------

